# Hairy toes



## Ron Evers (Jan 22, 2010)

Fun shot of Cricket's toes.  









Takumar 55/1.8 on Panasonic G1


----------



## Euphillia (Jan 22, 2010)

love it


----------



## ChasK (Jan 22, 2010)

Love it,  I just had to respond to post titled "Hairy toes"


----------



## tailz03 (Jan 22, 2010)

theres a little spec of something in the bottom left corner that i would clone out but cute photo


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2010)

Cute cat detail shot! I like cats quite a bit, and have had a number of them over the years. So Ron, how is the whole "adapted lenses on Pani" thing working out for you? Can you take a moment to characterize how easy or difficult it is to focus legacy lenses on this new camera? What are your thoughts? I'd sure like to hear them. What works, what doesn't?


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 22, 2010)

ChasK said:


> Love it, I just had to respond to post titled "Hairy toes"


 
:thumbup:

I was totally expecting to see some kind of photo of your feet propped up on a desk or something....


----------



## AG74683 (Jan 22, 2010)

Im liking it! A new take on the cat photo, and a good one at that.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 23, 2010)

meow nice shot


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks folks for your comments.  





Derrel said:


> Cute cat detail shot! I like cats quite a bit, and have had a number of them over the years. So Ron, how is the whole "adapted lenses on Pani" thing working out for you? Can you take a moment to characterize how easy or difficult it is to focus legacy lenses on this new camera? What are your thoughts? I'd sure like to hear them. What works, what doesn't?



Well Derrel, I don't have a lot of experience yet but so far I am pleased with using old glass.  It permits me to get faster lenses at low cost compared to the native glass.  I have adapters for Minolta, Pentax K & 42mm that permit focus to slightly beyond infinity which beats some that do not allow focus to infinity.  My four Minolta & one Tacumar impart a blue colour cast that must be corrected in post unless I were to shoot a white card for each session.  I wear glasses but still find it relatively easy to focus these lenses even in low light because the electronic view finder on the G1 boosts the light level nicely.  I sometimes will check my focus using the magnified focus option & usually find I am spot on or very close.  The downside would be the lack of image stabilization when using longer lenses.

Here is a shot from this morning using a Minolta 55mm F1.7 wide open.  








I have three more legacy lenses in the mail I purchased on e-bay, all for 130C$ including shipping.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Ron, I appreciate the time you took to address this issue--the focusing ability was my main concern. Yes, it is good to get focusing to Infinity and beyond (strange concept, beyond Infinity...). I ask because, right now, Minolta MD and MC lenses are all over the auction sites...since Minolta abandoned their old manual focus mount, the lenses are now orphans,and I'd been wondering about the G1 as a way to use some lenses I have no current body for. I saw a full set of Minolta primes at a second hand shop last month for $125. That got me thinking....WHAT could those be used on, today??

I think I would really like the way the EVF-type cameras "brighten up" an older,adapted lens that is stopped down to working aperture---making that "type" of camera with the electronic viewfinder system pretty close to idea when working with older, adapted lenses.

Thanks again.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 23, 2010)

great title, had to check it out and i think its a cool picture. Very clear and great fur texture.



> it is good to get focusing to Infinity and beyond (strange concept, beyond Infinity...)


 
I have no idea what you guys are talking about but this makes me laugh, im think of the good ol days of one upmaship as a kid... "you think your lens is cool mine goes to infinity +1" lol


----------



## transformed (Jan 23, 2010)

I heart cricket!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 23, 2010)

Einstein said:


> > it is good to get focusing to Infinity and beyond (strange concept, beyond Infinity...)
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you guys are talking about but this makes me laugh, im think of the good ol days of one upmaship as a kid... "you think your lens is cool mine goes to infinity +1" lol



Laf, yes a bid of a head twister.  What it means is that you get infinity focus before the lens is cranked all the way in.  If you go past then infinity goes out of focus.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 23, 2010)

transformed said:


> I heart cricket!




Here is a larger view of her.


----------

